# Suppressors & the Hearing Protection Act - What's your plan?



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

The hearing protection act was introduced into Congress earlier this year, which would eliminate the need for the $200 tax stamp to own a suppressor. I would love to see this pass, and hopefully it will at some point. I know many people are optimistic of the bill passing, and have thus put their suppressor purchases on hold waiting for the laws to change. In my opinion, if this bill passes, I don't see it doing so in the near future. So, onto the question...what are your plans for future suppressor purchases? Wait for the HPA, or purchase now?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll wait til it passes. That $200 stamp is a bunch of hogwash and is entirely a cash grab. But I can see it being an uphill battle because it is a revenue stream. Hopefully eliminating the stamp would translate to higher background check revenue instead. 

I just hope more people see the value of these suppressors and realize that it isn't like the movies where they "silence" the firearm. It'd just be nice to shoot without hearing protection.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Do suppressors change bullet velocity?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I'll wait til it passes. That $200 stamp is a bunch of hogwash and is entirely a cash grab. But I can see it being an uphill battle because it is a revenue stream. Hopefully eliminating the stamp would translate to higher background check revenue instead.
> 
> I just hope more people see the value of these suppressors and realize that it isn't like the movies where they "silence" the firearm. It'd just be nice to shoot without hearing protection.


I can't believe this hasn't passed yet. IMO, it is a no brainer, it has got to be the revenue generated from it that has kept it from getting done so far. I wonder if the there is lobby from the firearm trust guys that is also keeping it from moving forward?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If there wasn't a weird waiting period, I'd bet more people would be willing to pay for the $200 stamp. 

But if things go down like has been suggested, we will still be charged for a BCI check which is fairly inexpensive however sales volumes would grow exponentially so it could eclipse current revenues theoretically.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I would walk to my next door neighbors and pick out several then have him make them for me. https://amtacsuppressors.com/about-us/
I'm sure he'd give them to me at cost plus without having to pay the fee it's definitely worth 3 or 4. He's the guy who taught the folks at Sliencerco how to make their first ones.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

The waiting period is not mandated it is just an overload at the ATF. When the National Firearms Act of 1934 was passed, it was a knee jerk reaction attempting to stem the usage of automatic weapons by gangsters that were birthed out of prohibition. At the time, $200.00 was a fortune and kept many people from dabbling in class III weapons. Now that it's only $200.00, many are willing to pay it so it has created an overflow of applications to the ATF. Last I read, even the ATF was wanting the HPA to pass to cut down on the amount of apps they had to process. The governing agency realizes that legalizing suppressors will not lead to an uptick of gun related crime. Sadly the "rocklickers" (lol love that term) I mean the anti-gun crowd, have seen to many James Bond movies and think that everyone with a suppressor will sneak around double tapping people while drinking martini's (Shaken not Stirred of course)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Strangely enough in doing a lot of research I came across something very interesting. The favorite configuration of Mossad for assassinations is a semi auto .22LR handgun with subsonic ammo and a suppressor. According to the intel, it is virtually totally silent in that configuration. You could shoot someone in a hotel room and someone in the next room would never hear a thing. I have a friend who has a suppressor on a bolt action 22LR and shoots the CCI Quiet ammo (I think it's around 750 FPS) and he swears you can't hear a thing, that it's as quiet as anything out there. Uses it for pest control in his yard mostly.

If you've never used or shot a suppressor I can tell you one thing, a really good suppressor will add some serious weight to your rifle or handgun. The issue is that even with great suppressors you still have the supersonic "crack" from the bullet breaking the sound barrier. In order to make it really quiet you have to shoot subsonic ammo which limits your range significantly. And if you're shooting a semi auto whatever, it is highly likely that subsonic ammo may not cycle your firearm. Many subsonic .22LR loads point that out on the box or in the ammo description.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I have ear plugs. For the shooting range and Walkers game ears for hunting. That's all the suppression I need.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

For what it's worth, I am not waiting for the HPA to pass. My reason? First, if it passes, I see it potentially taking several years. I'd rather start the process now and get my suppressor(s) sooner as opposed to waiting for passage of the HPA. Second, if the HPA does pass, I'll get my $200 back anyway. There is a provision in the HPA for a $200 refund for any suppressor application submitted after Oct 22, 2015. I currently have a SilencerCo Omega that I'm waiting on, and I'm thinking about picking up two or three more suppressors of various varieties.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My guess is that IF it passes, the provision to give back money would be eliminated as a negotiated compromise. The gov hates losing income almost as much as it hates sending money back it has already collected.

The part I'm dreading is the mad rush to buy, and availability shortages driving the already ridiculous cost even higher. $1,000-$1,500 for a metal tube with baffles inside? Really? Oh and that doesn't include the threading of a barrel or the muzzle device.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Once the Form 1 is no longer needed, you can build one yourself with stuff you order off Ebay or Amazon for about 40 bucks. They call them solvent traps but I bet that no one really uses one to trap break free lol.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oil filters? 






-DallanC


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

A NAPA 4003 fuel filter looks much better. :shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

plottrunner said:


> A NAPA 4003 fuel filter looks much better. :shock:


Yea but look how safe that AR15 appears to soccer moms with the big bright orange safety tip on it. -BaHa!-

-DallanC


----------

